# Getting Tougher



## Dick Monson

Is it just me or is it getting tougher now? In a long walk today around a slough put up 5 roosters and 27 hens. Only 2 roosters in range and I muffed the saftey again on 1. Gus tracked a rooster that circled me twice as I stood still and then flushed out of range. Gus ran another down a deer trail and it doubled back and flushed behind us. If I ever go back there I'm going to parachute in.


----------



## Shu

no doubt, and when you do get one it's worth 2 early season birds.


----------



## drjongy

I love it! That's what makes late season roosters so much fun--they're smart, they're in the deepest stuff around, and they're usually pretty large and very nicely covered by that time.


----------



## DeltaBoy

I went out for a couple of hours this past wknd. After this wknd. I am wishing for SNOW!


----------



## Rick Acker

I'm heading out thursday morning myself! I might give one of your spots a try Dick! Flushing hens is still better than work! Can't wait to get out! Any snow down there?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I want snow!!!!! I don't care about having a white christmas, but I love a white rooster season!


----------



## DJRooster

Snow??? Did someone say snow??? This is not a snowmobile website. It will not help the icefisherman or the hunters. Perhaps you mean a dusting!


----------



## Dick Monson

Just a inch or so on the ground, but supposed to be more coming. Best part of snow is tracking birds, easy to see if they are around, running paths, feeding, etc. When pheasants feed in a cut bean field they scratch out a visiable circle in the stubble. Can see it from a distance.

Ken W is coming down with Rocky this weekend. When I told Gus, he started to hide his bones. Ken has generously offered to walk all cattail and thin ice areas while I cap the cookie bag. Sammy will help Rocky whenever possible. :wink: This going to be fun.


----------



## Britman

No snow for this guy!! The rooster hunting has been great, take it slow and easy move in circles and let the dog work.

I love December when the weather is like this!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Keep dreaming Dick....by the way that's not what you said in your message reply!!! :bs:

should be good weather to find some roosters...haven't been out since Oct.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

YES !! I just had a client cancel on me !! I shouldn't be excited, but that means I will be heading out of the office around 12:30 tomorrow to do some hunting with Remmi! I may be poor because of the client cancellation, but oh well, you can always make more money I guess!


----------



## Shu

Dick - offer Ken some eelpout for dinner and your dreams may come true!


----------



## KEN W

:withstupid:

Did I actually say that last weekend? :huh:

Bring on the Freshwater Cod....better than Walleyes :bartime:

Should head to Lake of the Woods about February for a Ling roundup.I hear they will be laying all over the ice. k:


----------



## Gary Bottger

Things are tuff down here only because it's been in the 50's. Boy I can't wait till we get some weather. I've got two spots just inchin for a few inches of snow and some wind.  Bring the barell. lol


----------



## Dick Monson

The only reason I'm going out this weekend is to see Ken's GWP preform. Today I smacked a high right flyer deader than a bag of rocks. Sammy (13 week old GWP) saw it fall and went to investigate when he got run over from behind by my 95 lb lab Gus. Another of life's lessons. I missed the next three clean, not even a feather. The dogs were not impressed.

Ken, when we are fresh in the morning, we'll hit the animal pit first. Hunters go in but they don't come out. If we live through that, we'll try the boneyard next.


----------



## Dakota Kid

Dick,

In three days of rooster hunting this week I shot exactly 2. Damn things kept getting up on the old guys side and he kept missing! Ruby (dog) was less than pleased that she rode all the way to Bismarck for this. Oh well, the geese made up for it.

This open winter business is over-rated. No rhyme or reason why these birds getup where they do. I'll take snow in the cattails any day.

f


----------



## griffman

Tough day for us yesterday, even though the weather was fantastic!(about 54 degrees)

4 guys, two dogs, 1 bird in the bag  I didn't even get the opportunity for a shot!

Hunted areas that have been productive all season so far, birds came into the cover way late yesterday, we could see them moving in about 1/2 hour after sunset. They seemed to be taking advantage of the weather too!

Oh well, I guess that's why it called hunting, not shooting eh?


----------



## Dick Monson

DK, you need a better guide! :lol: Our crew did pretty good. If Ken would put shells in his gun it would help. Rocky did better, his nose was always loaded. Ken's GWP Rocky made some banner points. Like you dipped him in starch and froze him in place. Having never seen a pointer work I was impressed.


----------



## Gary Bottger

3 in the bag by 8:30 am. I didn't even get 30 yards form the truck when both Jazz and Patch locked up hard. First 9 roosters and 4 hens knew I loved Fords! Yep they all flushed right at my truck. One hen was back peddling hard and I thought for sure she was going to smack the drivers side window but she got some altitude and brushed past it. Both dogs sat down and glared at me. lol Thank God we didn't have to go another 10 yards to find 2 more roosters. 5th double of the year.  I passed up on 3 other roosters that flushed wildly on the sides (neither dog had them pointed). I finished off at the end of my first pass and felt bad for the dogs. Wind has been blowing for two days straight but no snow in site for us down here. 

Dick - There is nothing prettier then a pointer rock hard on a rooster.


----------



## KEN W

Yeah....had a good time.I just have to remember to put a shell in the chamber when I get out of the pickup.

Great dog work....I was really impressed with Dave's lab....that last retrieve was why we should all have dogs to hunt pheasants.She trailed that bird at least 100 yds. through heavy cover.She has to be the biggest female lab I've ever seen...93 lbs and not fat.Well trained to.

Next year Sammi will be doing those things.


----------



## Bobm

Ken when you do that if the other guys shoots and hits the bird, look incedulous and ask him if he shot also, really rattles em. Although from the sounds of things Dick doesn't need much rattleing :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Bob...Only one problem....I was the only one close enough to shoot.We all 3 had dogs and just kind of followed them where they went....so we were on our own when the birds flushed.Needless to say the air was kind of blue after that rooster got up,I lined up to shoot and it went....click. :lame:


----------



## Bobm

It comes with our greying temples I did it a couple times this year, its really bad when you walk for a couple hours without a shot and then find out you forgot to load. I once loaded my 410 with a chapstick.


----------



## KEN W

:rollin:

Does chapstick kill birds?????


----------



## Bobm

Actually it saved ones life, well maybe, my shooting is a lot like Dicks some days  . More days than I like to admit. I started making my friends kids come with us so my dogs actaully got to retrieve some birds once in a while. One year in Kansas my buddy and I missed so many birds in a row that one of my dogs was starting to show signs of gun shyness and I'm not kidding, I almost threw my gun in the weeds it was so bad.


----------



## KEN W

Heck....Dick was 3 for 3.He was the first one done.


----------



## Dick Monson

Ken, I was in the same area today and didn't pop a cap. Didn't even see a rooster. Maybe flushed a dozen hens. The only high light was Sammy was on a deer trail ahead of me when a hen ran across right in front of him. He sat down and barked at it. (I am glad you talked me into this. He points the rag on a string with his back leg in the air. ???)

:run:


----------



## Bobm

Ken,I have no doubts that Dicks a deadeye I was just kidding him. His comment about unexplainable misses brought it out of me. How many times I've stood there with a empty gun wondering how the heck I missed that bird  . Dick you're going to wonder why you waited so long to get a pointing dog. They are lot of fun to hunt with, I love the suspense when they are pointing.


----------



## KEN W

Dick....maybe it's because Dave and I weren't there??

Did old Gus get a workout?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

You know, if you want the best hunting dog out there...........you need to invest in a Weimaraner! :beer:

OK, so I'm a little biased, but you would be too! Remmi is just so damn cute.......and not a bad bird dog for being only 18 months!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

TOUGHER and TOUGHER,

Birds are tough to come by and ACCESS was impossible. We were denied access by every landowner we talked to today. We were not in a "premo" area either. 3 guys, 3 dogs, 3 birds and many miles covered!


----------



## taddy1340

Remmi,

Was it pretty windy down your way today? Blowing hard here all day in the Forks...

tad


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Windy, yes, but not too terrible.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## griffman

g/o said:


> These mild days have been tough. Yesterday we struggled birds would not hold. Today it was windy and cold birds held good 15 in less than 2 hrs. of course the road hunters had a hard time today not many along the roads you had to get out and walk.


WOW, wish I was where you were yesterday! I was in about the same boat as Remmi yesterday, 1 guy, 1 dog, 1 bird.

Hunted public land for about 3 hours. My dog had to weed through pointing about 20 hens before he FINALLY found a rooster holed up!

If he could talk, I'm sure he'd have been cussing me! "Look at all these birds I'm finding for you! Shoot you son ** * *****!!

Even though it was just one bird, it was rewarding, Kobe did a very nice job yesterday, the temp, wind and other scent conditions must have been just right for him, he vacuumed the field!

I'm taking my neighbor and his boy out this afternoon, I HATE playing "guide"! Especially this late in the season, I'd love to get them on some birds, they don't have a dog and don't get out much, but my "honey holes" are about dry!

Anybody feel like letting a couple guys and a kid in on a hot spot today? (near the Bismarck area, ONE DAY ONLY) I will return the favor next season! I have some access out west, just don't have time to make it out there today, I'm stuck at work til 1pm.

I know its a lot to ask, and quite a long shot, but this neighbor and his boy are like family to me.
I've never put out a plea like this before, but I'm desperate!!!

If you don't want to post, please send a PM,

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bobm

> Birds are tough to come by and *ACCESS was impossible*. We were denied access by every landowner we talked to today. We were not in a "premo" area either. 3 guys, 3 dogs, 3 birds and many miles covered!


Access is almost gone, you have another year if you're lucky, the G/O's will have it all tied up pretty soon.


----------



## griffman

Bobm said:


> Birds are tough to come by and *ACCESS was impossible*. We were denied access by every landowner we talked to today. We were not in a "premo" area either. 3 guys, 3 dogs, 3 birds and many miles covered!
> 
> 
> 
> Access is almost gone, you have another year if you're lucky, the G/O's will have it all tied up pretty soon.
Click to expand...

Bobm--Don't talk that way so close to Christmas! (even though what you say is unfortunately true uke: ) Who the heck are you....Scrooge


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## griffman

g/o-- Thanks for the consideration. Access for me is generally not a problem. This is because I hunt public land about 95% of the season!

I don't ask landowners to hunt their land very often, and am almost always denied when I do. I know part of the reason they deny me is because I don't ask in the spring/summer so it is not that ALL the landowners are jerks. I fully understand the importance of doing ones "homework" before season starts.

Honestly, the last time I remember being allowed access (without previously lining something up before season) was about 10 years ago!


----------



## Dick Monson

Grif, probably too late now, but pm on the way. And yes it's not only getting tougher because of late season but because of the access trend we are all familiar with.

Move your hunting area. I have been bumped all over the state and now hunt the marginal range. Less pressure, less birds, but I like it. There is a drainage I have been working for years. Very tough to get permission, even after deer season. Last week said the ^&** with this noise and went farther up the slope. Found a mile strech of the same drainage that was open. Perfect cover. It might get whacked by locals but still had good #s. Move around a little more, explore the area. In SE ND many of the best spots are tiny sloughs in bean or corn fields,......next to a posted CRP.

One of the advantages is using a good dog. Most farmers don't have one so there are still birds left.

g/o, thanks for posting your # on the sign. Wish more people would. If you as a hunter call or stop to ask permission and you get bleeped treatment by the farmer, you may not ask as often. I don't. And it is astonishing how different parts of the state will treat you differently.


----------



## griffman

Got your PM! Thanks Dick! I know the area you are talking about, unfortunately I'll run out of daylight if I head that way today!

Great points Dick. I know exactly what you mean about expanding. I live in Mandan and hunt anywhere in about a 100 mile radius. I agree that the "edges" are more fun to hunt. I prefer finding a bird here, a bird there rather than finding 100's of them bunched up! Makes for much better dog work and is more rewarding.

I forgot to tell my story about a phone number on a posted sign that I called about a week ago! Here it goes...

One of my most productive spots this year is near a huge sunflower field(imagine that huh), well, the hunting was very good til just a few weeks ago when the birds got wiser. The birds started coming into the cover about 1/2 hour after sunset, too late to hunt. I knew they were spending more time in the cut flower field, so as I left cover one day, I decided to check the poster. It had a name and a phone number! I thought "Wow", this must be my lucky day! It seemed to me that if a landowner left a phone number, they would be pretty receptive to letting someone on.

So, on the way home, I call the number from my cell, (with high hopes of going back in a day or two), I speak to a lady, I tell her the story and ask for permission, she says "No, we have too many people out there already." She was very polite about it, but here is the problem I have with it..

Like I said, I've frequented this area A LOT this season. Not once did I ever see a single soul go anywhere near that cut sunflower field. Now, I'm not calling her a liar, but from the number of times I was there and saw no one.....

I think it was her polite way of just saying NO. What I don't understand is why wouldn't a landowner let someone on a cut field, three weeks before season closes, someone that at least bothered to make the phone call etc. etc.

I know a person should set things up in advance, and I understand landowners have some good reasons for not allowing people on like cattle, dry conditions etc.. but a cut sunflower field?

Oh well, thanks for letting me vent!

As far as today goes... we'll be off to the Wilton/Washburn area.... chasing the elusive late season ringneck on public land! Wish us luck!!

Oh yea BTW, that was the only time I asked for permission this year! Just needed to remind myself why I don't ask more often.


----------



## Bobm

> Bobm, Again you seem to like to fill this site with half truths. Yes there is some land being leased by g/o's but not nearly as much as you think.


Half truths my ***, G/O the area I've hunted for years almost all became posted by your side this year. As far as how much land its sure not less than last year is it??? and next year there will be even more won't there. Your phony generosity is transparent, why post it at all if you don;t mind others hunting it???? OH yeah I know.... your just want to know whos out on it ect blah blah blah. :eyeroll:

Like Dick Monson says the freelancer is slowly being squeezed into more marginal range and that process will continue until you guys have sold all the publics game animals to the highest bidder under the guise of selling land access.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Bobm

Remmi and I said


> We were denied access by every landowner we talked to today. We were not in a "premo" area either. 3 guys, 3 dogs, 3 birds and many miles covered!


Griffman said


> So, on the way home, I call the number from my cell, (with high hopes of going back in a day or two), I speak to a lady, I tell her the story and ask for permission, she says "No, we have too many people out there already


 and he also said



> Oh yea BTW, that was the only time I asked for permission this year! Just needed to remind myself why I don't ask more often.


Dick Monson said


> Move your hunting area. I have been bumped all over the state and now hunt the marginal range. Less pressure, less birds, but I like it. There is a drainage I have been working for years. Very tough to get permission, even after deer season


At least I'm in their good company, we could start the half truths club


----------



## Dick Monson

g/o ran a post about birds holding tighter on a cold windy day. Today's the test. -6 and blowing like the devil with a light snow. Friday it was so warm you didn't need gloves or a coat. Today the tears are freezing to my glasses.

Hit a slough and shot 3 in 20 minutes. The last rooster was winged tipped and scooted out of the area. My lab lost the track. Coming through the other side he went hot again, real hot and off to the races past a rockpile and down a fence line. Sammy, my GWP pup, soon to be wonder dog, and I are stand by the rockpile waiting for Gus to get this bird in the air. Sammy is humped up in the cold wind. Gus is really working this scent out in the field. Sammy is still humped up. Gus looses the scent line and is coming back. Sammy is still humped up. Better take a look. Rooster right there. Do GWPs point with a back leg in the air? Sammy makes a dive, Gus makes a dive, I get bit, Gus has the bird and it's the wing tipped rooster. 8) Time for something hot to sooth the soul, and maybe a good book. Let'er blow. Going again Monday.


----------



## taddy1340

Dick,

Great story! No matter how cold it is out...I want to be hunting roosters! I haven't been able to get out because my wife should give birth to our first child any day now. It is stories like yours that keep my mouth watering...

tad


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Bobm

No G/0 you said that if you ask you will get permission implying its just that easy, they all asked and were not given permission according to their posts. Kind of blows your BS about farmers just wanting to know whos on their land and yes I have successfullly asked many times and only recently have the farmers started telling me no that the land is leased by game thieves like you. I've been in outside sales all my life and I'm not the least bit shy about asking and apparently they weren't either and they were turned down, a point you seem determined to ignore as it doesn't fit your self delusion. As for your comment about caps its the typical attempt to try to divert the argument when your in the wrong :eyeroll: caps or the fact that I'm a NR has nothing to do with the fact that your a thief stealing the publics game and selling it. Thats what you do and thats the bottom line... although I don't blame you for not wanting to admit it to yourself and I'm not wasting any more time dicussing it with you.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Bobm

> Fact, you have accused g/o's of trying to chase you off plots land. Fact, you have accused g/o's of having there clients hunt plots land and leave theres alone. Fact you have accused g/o's of leasing all the land just because its posted. You call me a game thief because I charge people to stay and hunt on my land.


Yep, thats right they are creeps and so are you. uke:

Why don't you drive around and find something else you don't own to sell, hunting seasons almost over maybe you can find a public park and go steal some picknick tables to sell. Public property is public property after all.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Bobm

> What I do is perfectly legal and if you do not agree with that then get the law changed.


Your right about that, and thats exactly what we should do, unfortunately your industry has deeper pockets and a stronger hold on the politicians so its not likely. 
I wish we could have a civil conversation, I don't like the tone of this either but facts are facts and you're selling game animals, public property, not access. If thats not true tell us what your rate is for access January thru next fall when the hunting seasons closed, oh gee whiz... I guess the business slows down a little bit when you can't throw in the publics game animals in the "access" you sell. And then of course if the game animals were your property then you could alllow hunting all you want couldn't you? Your industry is taking your fellow citizens property and selling it to the select few, probably mostly NRs that can outbid you neighbors because they have the bigger incomes not available to your neighbors trying to scratch out a living in ND. 


> I've personally as a landowner and g/o have contibuted to your hunting success in North Dakota.


You keep contributing and we'll all end up looking over your fences with the posted signs on them at the places we used to hunt. Our kids will never have the memories we do, all so your industry can make a buck stealing and selling public game animals. Its hard to be civil considering all that.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

g/o, PM sent!


----------



## Bob Kellam

I have to jump in here, I am probably one of the most outspoken people here about the O/G industry. That being said Outfitting and Guiding as well as Leasing of Habitat Land are all legal activities according to the laws of North Dakota.

The way I see that the O/G industry of North Dakota is "stealing" natural resources is when they hunt, guide or tell their clients to hunt public land.
This is against the law and should be reported every time it happens. Does it? I doubt it, the apathy of most North Dakota hunters is very alive and well.

Many O/G operations list plots land, federal land and WPA's on their websites, This is a gray area not specifically covered in the law, so it is left up to the integrity of the O/G.

Clients of O/G's are required to purchase a license just as I do to hunt North Dakotas wildlife, that gives them every right to hunt just like anyone else. The most pressing issue to me is the loss of huntable land to freelance hunters, this I will lay squarely on the shoulders of the O/G industry and the effect it has had with the access fee issue.

South West North Dakota and the Devils Lake Basin started with a few O/G's and once the word spread of the potential dollars that could be made, pay hunting exploded onto the scene, unlicensed mom and pop operations set up all over and the freelance lock out was well under way. Today to my knowledge there is nothing in place to limit the number of O/G operations in the state, exclusivity and commercilization can take over the state if they can pass the test and pay the fees, NDGF has their work cut out for them trying to balance this mess, will either ever happen, only time and hard work will tell.

Bob


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Gary Bottger

Rudy and Trudy pointing a Nebraska Rooster  I dispatched him shortly after the photo and he was number five for the day.










Fourteen hours away from home and three roosters in the bag by 10:00 am









Just thought you guys might like to see a few from down south in Nebraska. Cold is coming, just hope some snow comes with it.


----------



## Dick Monson

That is truely perfect! :beer: Ken, the right bird looks like the one that got away from us. You don't suppose.........


----------



## KEN W

Could be Dick...with the strong north winds lately.

Nice looking dogs....the one on the left is really tough to see.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Great pic! I love seeing pics of dogs locked so tight! I may have to show Remmi a copy of that picture for some future training!


----------



## Rick Acker

I hunt in the same area's Bob m hunts and I have only been turned down once in the last 2 years and that was because of the land being leased by GM's company...I think that is well documented already! There has been times when I cold call a landowner on the phone, but your best bet is to go meet the landowner in person! They, like everybody else, want to put a face with the voice! I think, that most really appreciate the effort! I also, get very nervous with the likes of g/o in my area, but like he said..."How many of you have sent out at least a Christmas Card to your landowners?" I just got done spending $38 bucks on postage yesterday, for my farmers friends...Not including gifts! And, that is what most of them are to me now...Friends and in some cases, very good friends! Don't just stop with Christmas, I usually contact my landowners a couple of times of year at least, just to check on them! I even had a older couple from the SW drive all the way to Grand Forks, just to spend the weekend and see a part of the state they had never seen before. Took them out to dinner and a Hockey game etc...and had a blast! Point is, it's all about relationships this day and age! I prefer to hunt the S.E. fringe areas, but because of my relationships, I know, if I wanted to hunt Regent, I could get on this weekend! I grew up thinking(mainly because of my dad) that a NO HUNTING sign means...NO HUNTING! I've learned, that it really means...ASK...And it never hurts to ASK! 2 weekends left...Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dick Monson

Sure, you can ask, and yes, you have to establish relationships. Cards and gifts of appreciation are a good idea.

But commercialization shrinks it every year. More water in a smaller pail. I had good relationships at Linton until it was leased, Streeter until you know who, Mott-Regant until you know what, Beach, Ashely, McClusky, Ellendale, .......... Freelance hunters are like the Native Americans 150 years ago. Pushed here, pushed there, won't fight cause there is still one buffalo left. And he will be eaten tomorrow. Then what? PLOTS?? I don't think so.

I had a good year. Can't complain on the hunt it's self. But just this year 1/3 of my old spots were outfitted, leased, or soft outfitted. So, do the math. :wink:


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## Ref

g/o,

I usually don't take sides in a dispute, as you can tell by my name. But hunting issues fall close to my heart. You have made 116 posts. I haven't read all of them, but I think that I have read most of them. You continue to try to justify your guiding/outfitting business. In my opinion, guides and outfittters will be the downfall of hunting in the US. PETA and the rest of the anti-hunting groups obviously are taking a bite, but their organizations will be mute when the number of hunters dwindles to a point where our numbers are so small that we don't have a voice anymore. Our numbers will continue to drop because an average dad with 2-3 children cannot find a place to hunt without paying a price to get on land which includes hundreds of thousands of acres that g/o's lease but don't own. At that point, we have just lost some of our next generation. You might only guide on your own land, but most of the g/o's that I know lease lots of neighboring land too. 
There will probably be enough hunters with money that can afford to go with a guide/outfitter, so your industry will probably continue. But eventually, the anti's and the non-hunting public will be making the decisions because they will overwhelmingly outnumber us thanks in part to the g/o industry.
As stated in MANY previous posts, ND might be the last chance for a hunter to truly "freelance". This is sadly coming to a halt faster than any of us thought would happen. 
You are very good at trying to get the last word on these threads. As I stated before, you haven't convinced me in the first 116 posts, so I doubt if you will convince me in the next number of posts. I and many others on this site will continue to do what we can to keep as many acres open as possible for our children and grandchildren and push to put controls on the g/o industry.
Take a look at the issue from our shoes.


----------



## Shu

I was in Grafton last week and met a guide in the hotel. I was there on business and sitting at the hotel waiting for my group when a guy started chatting me up because I had a DU shirt on. He is associated in some way with Dakota Hunting Lodge and said he is also a federal crop adjuster. Interesting combination. He was a very nice guy but shared the numbers of hunters they host every year (over 100) and the numbers of greenheads they shoot (usually about 1,000). They also host deer hunters. I didn't do any research on them, but I assume they lodge, feed, etc. all those hunters. If you take the economic impact of over 100 hunters out of a community, it sure adds up quick. I can only imagine the property they must tie up also.


----------



## DJRooster

Yes the times are changing. The days of unlimited access particularly in areas that some would consider to be "prime" are over. I REPEAT, the times of unlimited access are over. I don't like it any more than anyone else but I do know that in the area that I hunt that most would call "prime" that I was not turned down at anytime to hunt on land that was posted. So access is available but it will be up to the individual hunter to determine how he will gain access, whether it wil be fee hunting or building some other type of relationship with the landowner, hunting land that is not posted, or hunting public land. These are all the options and all are viable options. The hunting and the quality of hunting that is available changes as the seasons progress. Some areas have good quality early season hunting with unlimited access and others have good quality hunting with later season access. Heck,there is some land that is not available to anyone because the land owners to not let anyone hunt. The best hunters have the ability to adapt to the conditions as they present themselves. Be flexible and I think that you would be surprised at the what possiblities might present themselves. It is about impossible to expect to be able to just get in your car and drive to prime areas for the various kinds of hunting and expect to have unlimited access and fill your bag. Those days are over. I think the best hunter will adapt to the changing conditions just as they always have but it is no longer the migration or the weather that are the only factors that we have to worry about. Bad mouthing is not a change that is going to help to fill your bag.


----------



## Field Hunter

Now I understand......What have I been thinking all these years? Just takes one guy with all the answers I guess. I'll be sure to be flexible in the future....when the guides lease the land that I've hunted for generations and tell me it's for the good of all the hunters....oh by the way these are the landowners that I have made relationships with for more than 30 years....I'll just say that I forgot that times have changed and move on. Wait! We've been moving on for about 10 years now....very few places to move on to any longer! I now see that I should have been hunting SD and establishing relationships over the years...there are many more pheasants and ducks there than ND at times. Again, What have I been thinking???????


----------



## Dick Monson

Times are a changing? More water, smaller bucket. I'm thinking we need a bigger bucket and less water. :wink:


----------

